# Sphodromantis viridis - Mantis lifespan?



## freedomisle (Jul 9, 2010)

A local shop is selling Sphodromantis viridis (African Green Mantis) and saying they live for 10-15 years. 

However I thought mantis only lived 1-2 years?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

freedomisle said:


> A local shop is selling Sphodromantis viridis (African Green Mantis) and saying they live for 10-15 years.
> 
> However I thought mantis only lived 1-2 years?


They don't even last that, they last 1 year tops usually, you might get a few more months out of them if you're really lucky and it's a female.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I think they're mixing up months and years.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

If mantids lasted that long I would have millions, it's always a gutter when they die , only thing that is putting me off the ninja-ish little buggers ATM :lol2:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

My African Green (well i bought it for my GF) is currently at 17 months and still going (tho she does look a bit doddery now bless her) 

10-15 years is a load of :censor: tho.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Diabolic Al said:


> My African Green (well i bought it for my GF) is currently at 17 months and still going (tho she does look a bit doddery now bless her)
> 
> 10-15 years is a load of :censor: tho.


How did you get her to last that long?


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Haven't really done anything special with the old girl. She loves her food and just keeps on going. 

She had a really bad final moult and fell on the floor of her enclosure so her wingcases never straightened out. Thats why we call her Twist. Because of this we never mated her with the male we had. We know shes on the way out but she outlasted the male by 6 months already!!!


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Diabolic Al said:


> Haven't really done anything special with the old girl. She loves her food and just keeps on going.
> 
> She had a really bad final moult and fell on the floor of her enclosure so her wingcases never straightened out. Thats why we call her Twist. Because of this we never mated her with the male we had. We know shes on the way out but she outlasted the male by 6 months already!!!


Oh right, I thought you meant 17 months as adult, that would have been a miracle. :lol2:


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

:lol2: noooo shes a survivor but not that incredible. Shes 17 months total, been adult for about 10 or 11?. (i got her at L2/3) Probably got another month or so left tho it wouldnt surprise me if she went longer.


----------

